# [Solved] does linux support TRIM for SSD raid0 now ?

## double_crane

since IRST 11.5 , TRIM for SSD RAID is supported , in windows.

what about in linux ?

my laptop is intel HM87Last edited by double_crane on Sun Sep 29, 2013 9:19 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## 666threesixes666

google told me

https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Solid_State_Drives#Apply_TRIM_via_cron

----------

## double_crane

 *666threesixes666 wrote:*   

> google told me
> 
> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Solid_State_Drives#Apply_TRIM_via_cron

 

it's TRIM for single SSD , if I make RAID0 using 2 SSDs , is TRIM for RAID supported in linux ?

and RAID is not LVM either,

but thank you all the same.

----------

## frostschutz

Linux Software RAID (mdadm) supports TRIM since Linux 3.7

http://git.kernel.org/cgit/linux/kernel/git/torvalds/linux.git/commit/?id=c83057a1f4f987327c49448b046d9625c612ed8e

----------

